# New bike bridge in Belmont...confirmed!!



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been noticing some new construction around the Ralston Ave exit from S 101. Over the past 2-3 weeks it's been starting to show some elements of a pedestrian/bike bridge. Tonight I was riding home heading westbound on Ralston over the freeway. There was a temporary sign out on Ralston indicating there will be night construction on the "Bike Bridge." From what I can tell it appears the touchdown point on the west side of the freeway will be just north of Autobahn Motors near the baseball/softball fields. This will give a nice connection to the Bay Trail. The eastbound entrance will be on Ralston at Hiller St. This will provide a nice secure crossover to the freeway in the Belmont, San Carlos, S. San Mateo area. Hopefully eliminate any more unfortunate incidents like what occurred last year on Holly with the CalTrans vehicle. I'm guessing at least 9 months to completion, very early in construction.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

It's been known for a while.. Belmont has a web page for it with artist's rendering.

I think it will be a good bridge for the family types that tend to use the footpaths to cross Ralston, rather than the road. But it's too out of the way for most of us (I live in Redwood Shores and I doubt I'll ever use it, except once to check it out 

The Ralston overpass is actually pretty safe and easy on a bike (on the road) - it has lights and no merge lane.

Holly, on the other hand, is a difficult intersection and I always hightail it over there as fast as I can to avoid problems (and be very visible). It's a bit more difficult when riding with my wife who can't go as fast. 

Good news is that Holly is going to be redesigned the same as Ralston in the next couple of years (San Carlos project web page here)


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

That artist's rendering is comically bad. It is 2010, after all.  All it needs is a few stick men.



> I think it will be a good bridge for the family types that tend to use the footpaths to cross Ralston, rather than the road. But it's too out of the way for most of us (I live in Redwood Shores and I doubt I'll ever use it, except once to check it out.
> 
> The Ralston overpass is actually pretty safe and easy on a bike (on the road) - it has lights and no merge lane.


Ditto on that, and if the east side went a little further, it'd practically be in my driveway. I don't use the Ralston overpass because it leads to an un-fun cycling area of Belmont. The new Ped overpass will do the same.

I also use Holly for heading west. Glad to see San Carlos is working on fixing that overpass.


----------

